# Nikon vs. Canon



## Tammy518 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm new here, and new to photography in general.  I started blogging around six months ago, and that's when my interest in photography began.

I have a Nikon D40 that I bought used from my teenage son.  I mostly take pictures of tablescapes, food, and home decor, and with some outdoors shots thrown in.  Most of the bloggers seem to say that you should never use a flash because the pictures come out too stark and sterile, and I've liked the look of my pics better since I stopped using the flash.  A lot of times, though, the camera is so "sluggish" in the no flash mode that my pics turn out really blurred even when I know I didn't move.

Here are some of the cameras I've seen that people use around blogland:  Canon Rebel XTI, Canon EOS Rebel XSi SLR, and even a Canon Power Shot SD 630 (this lady takes amazing macro shots of flowers and such with the Power Shot).  

Anyway, I'm about ready to scrap the D40 and look for something else.  Any suggestions for a good, not too hard to use camera?


----------



## Laquer Head (Nov 10, 2009)

The D40 is about as simple as they come. good cam but there are better ones, by far!

I shoot Canon, always have, cept when I used to shoot with 35mm, then I used a Nikon from the 1980's.

I recommend Canon and while people may argue, I know they have superior lenses! The menus on Nikons might be a bit easier, but it's not like Canons are greek!

If you are doing shots inside without flash and you find the camera is 'sluggish' its because not enough light is coming in and its taking longer to process, you either want to shoot in apereture priority mode and open up as wide as possible, or shoot in manual and up the shutter speed!

Tweaking your exposure compensation bias is also going to help. If you are shooting in auto modes, the camera is choosing things for you and, in my opinion, you may as well be using a 200 dollar point and shoot camera.

Depending on what your budget is, there are many great cameras, and right now Canon has multiple rebates on camera/lens packages.


----------



## Jet (Nov 10, 2009)

It's all how much you want to spend--and how far you see yourself going in photography. 

If you plan to spend more than $800 or so on a camera body (ie, used price for a Canon 50D or Nikon D90), then I'd strongly suggest Canon. I started out with a Canon 30D and loved it--just recently upgraded to a 50D. You can get 30Ds on ebay for $400, and 50Ds for $700-$800. 

However, if you plan on spending more in the $1200 range, the Nikon D300 is by far the superior camera. At the $1800 range, I'd personally go with the Canon 7D again. 

Now, back to reality--I'd suggest something like a Canon 30D and a Sigma 18-200mm OS lens (that'd run you about $700)--it's "only" 8MP, but it's an xxD series camera, which is worlds better in build quality and ease of use over the Rebel series. The Sigma 18-200mm OS is perfect for an all around lens--it's great to cover a lot of focal range. 

In the Nikon side of things, I really wouldn't go for anything less than a Nikon D90--it's a great, full-featured camera. Build quality isn't up to the Canon xxD standard, but it's still really an amazing camera.


----------



## Tammy518 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.  Still unsure, though.  I'm very much the amateur right now, but would love to have the "great" pics some (unprofessional) bloggers seem to have.


----------



## photagraph (Nov 13, 2009)

Depends on how much $ you want to spend. If you are looking for the most value I might suggest looking into a used or refurbed canon 40d. It's only 10mp but really that is all you need (All you should have on a 1.6 sensor IMO). ISO quality is very similar to the 50d but a 40d will cost half as much. My refurb had less than 1k shutter releases when I got it and only cost $699. It was a big upgrade from my XSI which I now use for backup. 

If you have a lot invested in your lenses it might pay to stick with Nikon. The d90 is a pretty good camera from what I have read.


----------



## yazjimen (Dec 18, 2009)

*Simply Best Coupons*

Nikon is more practical than Canon.  Same features, different price.  Although I would say Canon also has a name in camera industry.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2009)

yazjimen said:


> Nikon is more practical than Canon.  Same features, different price.  Although I would say Canon also has a name in camera industry.


How so?  Generally Canon's lenses are cheaper, and I believe they have more available (as well as from third party manufacturers).

As for the flash, you do not want to fire a direct flash at the subject/object in most cases, especially if you are using auto or program mode, although if you are using it for fill flash then it can help out quite a bit.  Bouncing is also a preferred technique, where you aim the flash at a wall or ceiling to disperse the light more evenly.

It takes a long time to learn about it, personally I've been with Canon all my life and never even thought about switching.


----------



## Jet (Dec 18, 2009)

Let's cut out the fanboy statements. 

Both Canon and Nikon are great quality. Both Canon and Nikon have very similar lens setups with similar prices. Higher end Nikons can use older lenses without motors built in them. Both Nikon and Canon's low end lines aren't the best as far as controls go--if you want convenience, go for at least the Canon xxD series or the Nikon D80 and above.

You're going to love your camera--either with Nikon or Canon...or Pentax as another option that's very different but still good, though possibly not as well known and used.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2009)

Jet, I haven't read any real bias towards one particular brand by someone here.  If you are referring to my post, do some research.  Most of Nikon's lenses are more expensive then Canon's equivalent.  That is important to know if he plans on purchasing lenses in the near future.

*50mm 1.8:*
$99 Canon // $125 Nikon

*85mm 1.8:*
$380 Canon // $450 Nikon

*70-200mm 2.8 IS/VC:*
$1,695 Canon // $2,400 Nikon


----------



## MBGraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

And the funniest part about that information Geoff, is that everybody knows Canon's Lenses trample on Nikon's 

On another note, for beginners and people that KNOW that they will not be upgrading a lot, should usually go with Nikon as their interface and controls are easier from what I have heard.



I'll stick with canon though, thank you very much


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 18, 2009)

MBGraphics said:


> And the funniest part about that information Geoff, is that everybody knows Canon's Lenses trample on Nikon's



Exactly, Canon's 'L' line destroys Nikon.

Once you use 'L' lenses you'll understand, but anyone making an argument that Nikons are better are simply using consumer level glass.

Step up to real 'pro' level, and Canon is King..

and I'm, not a fanboy--I just use and support what is better and used by professionals throughout the world!


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 18, 2009)

Ugh, so many snobby closet fan boys in this thread! Everyone knows that Pentax beats all other brands hands down :good:

On a serious note almost no one recommends any other brand besides theirs, it's expected since people don't want to feel like they bought the wrong gear. 
So here is what you do. You head down to your local camera store and handle all the different cameras you're able to. Now you can actually make an informed decision, based upon your own findings.



Laquer Head said:


> and I'm, not a fanboy--I just use and support what is better and used by professionals throughout the world!


If I'm not mistaken, I think Nikon has taken over the majority in the pro market lol


----------



## Jet (Dec 18, 2009)

MBGraphics said:


> And the funniest part about that information Geoff, is that everybody knows Canon's Lenses trample on Nikon's
> 
> I'll stick with canon though, thank you very much





Laquer Head said:


> Exactly, Canon's 'L' line destroys Nikon.
> 
> Once you use 'L' lenses you'll understand, but anyone making an argument that Nikons are better are simply using consumer level glass.


This is quite hilarious. I'm a Canon guy, and I'm balancing you silly people out. Yes, Canon L glass is amazing...but Nikon has high end glass as well that is outstanding. 




> and I'm, not a fanboy--I just use and support what is better and used by professionals throughout the world!



Haha! This statement is ridiculous. You state "I'm not a fanboy" and yet are totally ignoring the fact that there are countless professionals who use Nikon as well.


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 18, 2009)

Baseball, Basketball, Golf, Hockey...all you see prominently is Canon 'L' Zooms...

anyhow, I'm not gonna sit here and fight on the internet!

I really just don't care that much to debate something that nobody is going to agree on..


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 18, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> Baseball, Basketball, Golf, Hockey...all you see prominently is Canon 'L' Zooms...



Man, you should see how many Dell computers I see each day. I must have made the wrong decision building my own 
I saw some statistics awhile back dealing with the pro photographic market, that's what I was commenting on. You can see I care o so much since I'm a Pentax shooter.

Anyways, I'm just joking around. Threads like these are utterly pointless since no camera/ brand is right for everyone. All that can be done is list what are the pros and cons and then the rest comes down to personal preference. 

On a side note, L/ DA* & high-end Nikkor glass are great, yet most people don't even use the resolving ability of the lens whether it be due to shooting technique or lack of post process ability where they actually do more damage then good.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys seem to be forgetting that Nikon's lenses are more expensive.  Even if he likes the body because it's cheaper, he will pay for it with the lenses.  By all means you should get the camera that you feel comfortable with, just keep lens prices and options in mind.


----------



## abe jackson (Dec 21, 2009)

Nikon and Canon are as good as each other. Each are multi-billion dollar optical companies who have been making some of the world's best optics for numerous consumer, military and industrial applications for decades and decades. 

                                'm enthusiastic about Nikon's gear today because it's so much better and cheaper than what I had to use 10 or 20 years ago. The Nikon system is so renowned for its multi-decade interoperability that I have a Nikon System Compatibility page discussing it.   Canon cameras can use Nikon lenses, but Nikon cameras can't use Canon lenses


----------



## Geoff (Dec 21, 2009)

abe jackson said:


> Nikon and Canon are as good as each other. Each are multi-billion dollar optical companies who have been making some of the world's best optics for numerous consumer, military and industrial applications for decades and decades.
> 
> 'm enthusiastic about Nikon's gear today because it's so much better and cheaper than what I had to use 10 or 20 years ago. The Nikon system is so renowned for its multi-decade interoperability that I have a Nikon System Compatibility page discussing it.   Canon cameras can use Nikon lenses, but Nikon cameras can't use Canon lenses


You do have a point there, Canon definitely lacks in the interoperability department.


----------



## yazjimen (Dec 29, 2009)

*Simply Best Coupons*

Nikon is more practical than Canon.  Same features, different price.  Although I would say Canon also has a name in camera industry.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2009)

yazjimen said:


> Nikon is more practical than Canon.  Same features, different price.  Although I would say Canon also has a name in camera industry.


We seriously need to implement some sort of waiting period after signing up before people can post.


----------



## elitejp (Dec 30, 2009)

i cant believe no one has recommended the op actually just buy a flash. Obviously the op is quite new to photography because generally a direct flash is too harsh but an off camera flash would give the results she wants. Her problem being camera shake not the camera. She could buy the d3 and still have this problem. 

And in this area nikon flashes are alot cheaper for what you get than canon flashes.


----------

